# Banana Peel Chemical Filter



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Banana Peels Can Purify Polluted Drinking Water, Scientists Say

I came across this article about how banana peels can be used to filter as a filter medium. I found a couple of points quite interested. Banana peels can be reused up to 11 times for filtering compared to active carbon. Banana peels contain nitrogen, sulfur, and carboxylic acids. Hmm..those are some things that our plants could use. I'd be interested to see how well they help in our aquariums.


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> I'd be interested to see how well they help in our aquariums.


When will you start testing? I have some bananas to contribute.

LMK


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

guess i'll go dig the bananas out of the trash and dry 'em out


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Caution! Banana peels decay and stimulate lots of bacterial growth. They are in no way inert filters or inert absorbers of cations. Before you put a banana peel in your aquarium, put it in a bowl of water for a few days and see what happens.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I didn't think about the decay issue. I'll test in isolated jars to test without polluting my tank.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

They make an interesting wine as well, though I have yet to want to make any myself...I hear it takes a long time for it to clear up.


----------

